# P20EE Today



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NOx Bank 1 catalyst efficiency sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> 50,500 miles, traveling on the highway at about 50 mph in the middle of a torrential downpour. I was actually looking at the cluster when the engine light came up.
> 
> Called onstar. Said it was P20EE.
> 
> Wonder if the rain had anything to do with it?


I am going to vote for coincidence.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

When the car was started yesterday the MIL did not illuminate. 

So whatever it was has now gone away.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> When the car was started yesterday the MIL did not illuminate.
> 
> So whatever it was has now gone away.


Interesting. I wonder if it will come back.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It will, knowing how common of an issue it is on these cars.


----------

